# Samsung purchases Harman International.



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

https://news.samsung.com/global/sam...owth-in-automotive-and-connected-technologies

This should be interesting in the coming years.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

It surprised me this morning. But i think it should be fine/ok.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh wow ,times are really changing


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Exploding DSP coming soon to a car near you!!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Should be very interesting what two quality & time tested companies that merge come up with. Could help expand connectivity with phone users and car audio.


----------

